
Ask HN: How is your standing desk working for you? - arisAlexis
Bodywise I love it, my back pain is much less and I alternate between sitting and standing in 1h intervals.<p>My problem is that I find it much harder to concentrate while I am standing and I am writing much more code while sitting.<p>Curious about other opinions?
======
nathcd
A couple years ago my co-worker and I each built the $22 IKEA standing desk
from iamnotaprogrammer.com[1]. We also each got a nice standing mat and stool
(about $100 each), and I got a monitor mount (about $50).

It's been excellent. I'd say I spend about half my time standing and half
sitting on the stool. For me, rather than losing focus when I'm standing,
sometimes I'll just pace around my office a bit, which I've found helps me
think a lot, and obviously helps keep the blood flowing and the muscles loose.

[1] [http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dolla...](http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dollars.html)

~~~
drfuchs
Many folks mention standing on a mat. Anybody care to give specific advice on
what to buy (brand, material, thickness, link, whatever)?

~~~
DontSueMeBro
At work I've used an Imprint CumulusPRO mat and it was very comfortable and
took a lot of abuse like using my chair on top of it half the time.

~~~
duyhtq
i would definitely recommend an anti-fatigue mat if you're using a standing
desk. our mats are sold at $39 to compliment our SmartDesk.

[https://www.autonomous.ai/anti-fatigue-mat-standing-desk-
acc...](https://www.autonomous.ai/anti-fatigue-mat-standing-desk-accessories)

~~~
akg_67
Your site doesn't display on iPhone, most probably you have an overlay darker
gray pop-up that blocks from viewing anything on the site. I can see just the
outline of something in background

------
dahart
Standing hurts my feet within 10-20 minutes, but I found a treadmill/walking
desk to be something I could do all day long. It helped a lot with back pain,
and as a side-effect it cured post-lunch sleepiness.

Coding while walking was never a concentration problem for me, so I can only
offer that as an anecdotal data point. It might be me, but maybe walking
rather than standing makes it easier to concentrate?

There were plenty of downsides that make using the walking desk hard for me. I
was working in games, and testing a 3d game while walking was often
disorienting and would cause me to trip on myself or walk off the treadmill.
Frequent visits and phone calls from other employees were more difficult to
deal with than coding while walking. And a treadmill desk is bulky and noisy
and hard to move around. I got the smallest setup I could find, and it still
used up a lot more space than I expected.

~~~
tomsthumb
Do you have collapsed arches, and if you do have you looked into rebuilding
them? Assuming you look into it i know Kelly Starrett has discussed it so he
probably has good resources (e.g. in Ready to Run, no running required) and
there are likely other good sources as well.

My feet have "much" more of an arch in my feet than two years ago and the
difference is noticeable.

~~~
dahart
Not that I know of, but I can't say I've ever had my arches evaluated. Maybe
it's time! I do hike & run a lot and don't have any issues there. I used
running shoes with good insoles & arch support when using the standing desk &
treadmill desk. Would there be other symptoms that indicate collapsed arches?

~~~
tomsthumb
You'd have to do some research (and maybe involve a doctor). If you do have
collapsed arches, or just really weak arches, your reasons are likely
different than other peoples reasons.

------
onnnon
I tried to use a standing desk while coding, but I also had a hard time
concentrating, so I stopped. However, according to Dr. Joan Vernikos [1]
(former Director of Life Sciences at NASA, and author of Sitting Kills, Moving
Heals [2]), neither sitting or standing for extended periods is healthy. It's
all about movement and gravity. For a detailed explanation of why this is, and
the research that backs it up, check out this interview between her and Dr.
Mercola [3], it's really interesting. They talk specifically about standing
desks at this time marker [4].

[1] [http://www.joanvernikos.com/pages/about-dr-
joan.php](http://www.joanvernikos.com/pages/about-dr-joan.php)

[2]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MU12HU8/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MU12HU8/)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDhXJGZJJd4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDhXJGZJJd4)

[4] [https://youtu.be/KDhXJGZJJd4?t=1881](https://youtu.be/KDhXJGZJJd4?t=1881)

------
enobrev
I have an automated sit-stand desk, and I really appreciate having it. I don't
necessarily switch to standing every day, but I do at least 75% of the time.
When I do, it's for one to two hours at a time.

I'm kind of the opposite to you, where, when I realize I'm losing focus, I'll
switch to standing and try to squeeze out a little more focus before relenting
and taking a break. Sometimes that will get me right back into the groove and
next thing I know it, I've been coding for another two hours.

That's not to say I don't take breaks throughout the day, but focus can be a
bit tougher to maintain on some days. Switching my desk definitely helps.

I've been meaning to try the treadmill hack[1] to get a slow treadmill under
my desk. Unfortunately, at 6'6" (2m), I'm not sure this desk (or any automated
standing desk) is tall enough for me to get a treadmill underneath and still
have my desk at a comfortable height.

1: [http://www.treadmilldeskdiary.com/setting-up-my-
confidence-p...](http://www.treadmilldeskdiary.com/setting-up-my-confidence-
power-plus-treadmill-for-a-desk/)

------
ne01
> Curious about other opinions?

I don't think sit-stand desk is such a good idea. Sitting and standing for
long periods of time is not good for your health.

Here is the way I work, it's like a game...

\+ Work in 30 minutes intervals where you only sit.

\+ Have a timer (e.g. Google Calendar) that let's you know your time is up.

\+ To get another 30 minutes of work, you have to workout for 2-3 minutes.

\+ Have a set of 10-15 pounds dumbbells next to your desk and just workout for
3 minutes. My favorite workout is "goblet squat". You can learn the proper
forms from YouTube.

Benefits:

\+ You have more focus!

\+ You won't waste time solving problems that does not matter because you have
worked hard for that 30 minutes ;)

\+ You'll become stronger! Your body starts to make muscles.

\+ You will never get tired from sitting!

\+ You'll be ... OPS... my time is up I have to workout...

~~~
rsync
"I don't think sit-stand desk is such a good idea. Sitting and standing for
long periods of time is not good for your health."

I have had a standing desk for about seven years. For what it's worth, I only
work at a desk about 10-15 hours per week.

I have found that I feel best when cycling between standing, sitting and lying
down. In fact, there are certain kinds of work that I find myself completing
more efficiently and enjoyably in different physical configurations. I like to
stand at my desk for phone calls and support interactions but I like to lie
down on my couch for research/reading.

I have indeed found that standing for 4-6 hours doesn't feel all that great,
but in different ways that sitting for 4-6 hours doesn't feel great. So I have
a standing desk, a chair, and a couch and cycle between them depending on what
kind of work I am doing.

------
JustinGarrison
I've been using a standing desk in various forms[1] since 2009. I've also been
using dual vertically stacked monitors for a long time and love it when using
a standing desk. I wrote my thoughts about how to be successful 4 years ago[2]
which break down to.

1\. Get a padded mat or soft shoe inserts 2\. Don’t force yourself to stand
100% of the time 3\. Always start your day standing

I also wrote about how to modify your existing desk[3] or build/buy[4] a
standing desk. I haven't taken pictures of my standing desks since ~2014 but
my setup hasn't changed much.

[1]
[https://goo.gl/photos/cUuQvoguMoz7Czj7A](https://goo.gl/photos/cUuQvoguMoz7Czj7A)

[2] [https://medium.com/@rothgar/how-to-be-successful-with-a-
stan...](https://medium.com/@rothgar/how-to-be-successful-with-a-standing-
desk-69f82c649184)

[3] [https://www.howtogeek.com/99961/how-to-modify-your-
existing-...](https://www.howtogeek.com/99961/how-to-modify-your-existing-
desk-to-make-it-a-standing-desk/)

[4] [https://www.howtogeek.com/100748/15-ideas-to-buy-or-build-
yo...](https://www.howtogeek.com/100748/15-ideas-to-buy-or-build-your-perfect-
standing-desk/)

------
maxxxxx
I am getting a little lazy and am starting to sit down more again. Standing
the whole day is also pretty hard on my knees. But it's nice to be able to mix
it up.

In general I am getting more and more envious of people who have a job that
allows them to move around a lot. Being in one place the whole day just plain
sucks, be it sitting or standing.

~~~
keyboardmonkey
the answer for me is to recline when working... and put that energy into a
proper workout, which also means you can workout in a way that doesn't impact
your knees.

~~~
maxxxxx
To me it's about changing position. Sitting, standing, treadmill, reclining or
whatever. It's all causing problems if you do any of these for 8 hours
straight.

------
rubicon33
I purchased a standing desk about a year ago. I've found that I use it a lot
less than I thought I would. On average, I spend about 1 hour a day standing.
Why?

\- I find it difficult to stand for long periods of time, much more difficult
than walking or running for the same duration of time. I tend to get tired of
standing after about 40 minutes, and just want to sit down. I can run for
hours.

\- I find it more difficult to concentrate. If I need to really think about a
hard implementation, or a tricky design solution, I find my desire to sit down
is very strong.

Negatives aside, I actually wish I used it more.

As I've gotten older, I've noticed lower back pain at night when sleeping.
Researching the problem, it appears the culprit is tight hamstrings. Sitting
for prolonged period can cause tight hamstrings, leading to lower back pain.
In the past couple of weeks, I've been stretching and rolling my hamstrings,
and trying to stand more. The results have been very promising: The more I
stretch, and the more I stand, the less pain I have at night.

I just wish I could stand for longer periods. There's something about it that
my body doesn't like, it's just draining.

~~~
throwanem
Not just you. A few years back, I served as a docent for a week-long
introductory course in bioinformatics tooling - almost all of which time I
spent standing, and very little of it moving around. It was exhausting, and it
_hurt_. I can do ten miles on foot in a day, up and down hills, through
streams, and generally all over creation - and even so feel better the next
morning than if I spent the same time standing still.

~~~
atmosx
Your posture might be the problem.

~~~
throwanem
It would be super helpful to know more about how to identify and fix such
problems! You seem knowledgeable on the subject. Perhaps you will share.

~~~
atmosx
> You seem knowledgeable on the subject.

Not really, but the problem you describe is usually a sign of problems with
posture.

An orthopaedic will be able to identify any posture issues easily.

We deal with posture when the problem is substantial/visible, but most people
have subtle orthopaedic issues which can be the root cause of other, bigger
problems and don't know about it until it's too late.

------
akulbe
Can't beat this drum enough. Consider using a treadmill desk. Alternate
between sitting and walking. Moving is better than standing still.

See my setup.
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/089qqvaa7j5ob77/office_setup.jpg](https://www.dropbox.com/s/089qqvaa7j5ob77/office_setup.jpg)

I've lost a lot of weight with this setup. Still have a long way to go.

I've found the key to concentration is walking slow. It has a max speed of
4MPH (which is way too fast). I walk at a pace of 1.2 - 1.4 mph. I walk in
segments of 25 minutes. Break for 5. Longer breaks every 4 cycles. (Pomodoro
Technique)

I look at this as in investment in my health. It's paid off already, in big
ways.

~~~
sinak
Similar, but I went a bit overboard with my setup and created a sliding
platform for my chair:
[https://cl.ly/2e3q0B0f2O3o](https://cl.ly/2e3q0B0f2O3o)

~~~
lllllll
This is amazing. Care to share more specifics? Eg. total cost, treadmill
brand/model that allows for the platform, etc.

------
DamnInteresting
I have tried standing desks, and found that standing for long periods is too
distracting. I have to shift my weight often to remain comfortable, focus on
not locking my knees, etc.

What _does_ work well for me is a treadmill desk. Once you get used to it (it
took me a few days) you don't even notice that you're walking. I do find that
I have to pause the treadmill to work on particularly difficult problems (I do
both front-end and back-end on LAMP-oriented sites), but most of the time my
brain can handle both.

edit to add: I work from home, which makes a big difference, I understand that
a treadmill desk isn't viable for everyone.

------
falcolas
I'm a fan. I haven't noticed any major differences in capabilities when
standing or sitting.

I have noticed that I switch between the two positions _really_ often. Having
a fast lifting mechanism (mine uses springs/gas canisters with a hand brake)
is essential, since it makes the transition fast enough to not interrupt any
flow I have going.

My only real complaint is that when standing, any bump of the desktop is
magnified through the monitor arms, making them jump around alot. Not a big
deal, but when it happens it's annoying.

------
33W
I like to use my desk in a standing setting when in virtual meetings. Even if
I'm not on camera, I feel more confident, assertive, etc. One of those posture
-> psychology.

------
paddy_m
I have a Steelcase Airtouch at home that I love, but honestly I don't stand
that frequently. I find standing much better for collaboration (but I code
alone at home). The Airtouch along with an adjustable monitor arm is a great
combination. I end up wanting my screen slightly higher off the desk when I'm
standing. One annoying thing for my setup and almost all desk setups that I
see is vibrations translating to the monitor. I find a monitor that vibrates
while I type very distracting. I use mechanical keyboards so that might
accentuate the vibrations. I'm thinking of mounting my monitor on a separate
stand like [http://www.tvstandsonly.com/P-24273/TV-Stands-for-Expos-
with...](http://www.tvstandsonly.com/P-24273/TV-Stands-for-Expos-with-Heavy-
Duty-Base) to completely isolate it from the typing surface

For cramping legs, I have an officemate who uses this:
[https://www.roguefitness.com/rogue-fidget-
bar](https://www.roguefitness.com/rogue-fidget-bar).

My final recommendation for office workers is to hit the gym with a qualified
personal trainer who understands flexibility and range of motion. If you spend
most of your day at a desk I will almost guarantee that you have
[http://www.physio-
pedia.com/Low_Back_Pain_Related_to_Hyperlo...](http://www.physio-
pedia.com/Low_Back_Pain_Related_to_Hyperlordosis) caused by your quads
spending most of the day contracted leading them to be tight. Working to
extend your hip range of motion and core strength will pay dividends in
everything you want to do.

------
jread
I've been standing for 5 years and love it - no back pains and feel much
better physically and mentally at the end of a day compared to sitting.

The biggest issue for me is foot fatigue. I now use 2 anti-fatigue mats - a
rubber lower mat (Genuine Joe Anti Fatigue Mat), and a foam upper (Imprint
Cumulus9 Kitchen Mat Nantucket Series). Without these there is no way I could
handle more than 6 hours. However, even with them, I still have sore feet
after 10-12 hours (8 hours is ok). Another useful component of a standing desk
is a foot stool to periodically shift weight around.

Desk Pics:
[https://photos.app.goo.gl/rQBWwBQx97liILOn1](https://photos.app.goo.gl/rQBWwBQx97liILOn1)
[https://photos.app.goo.gl/CVrK8p1ukau5kLiw2](https://photos.app.goo.gl/CVrK8p1ukau5kLiw2)

~~~
slantyyz
>> The biggest issue for me is foot fatigue. I now use 2 anti-fatigue mats - a
rubber lower mat (Genuine Joe Anti Fatigue Mat), and a foam upper (Imprint
Cumulus9 Kitchen Mat Nantucket Series).

You might want to try Crocs shoes. I found them to work very well for me, even
without mats.

------
awkward
I keep mine in the sitting position 80% of the time, but as I've been getting
more into fitness and trying to work on my posture I've been using it more.

I tend not to really get into a flow state while standing, but it's good for
briefly knocking out tasks like email or minor changes.

------
PangurBan
Standing desks work best when used with a treadmill specifically designed for
and optimized for walking. Standing for long periods, especially on hard flat
floors, will also cause problems (an anti-fatigue pad beneath your feet will
help with that). Being able to stand and move with a steady slow pace imparts
the greatest benefit and avoids the problems of standing. And even with a
treadmill, there are tasks you'll do better sitting. Alternating sitting and
standing, and often walking while standing, feels great. Our ancestors evolved
to walk and run long distances with varied movements to gather food and hunt,
not to stand in one place for hours looking straight ahead or straight down.

------
cagrimmett
I moved to a standing desk seven years ago and love it. Here are a few tips
for the transition:

* Start slow. If possible, alternate standing and sitting on a comfortable interval while your legs and back get used to being engaged more.

* Bring your monitor(s) up to eye-level. If you are looking down at a laptop while standing, your neck and upper back will suffer. Search for laptop risers and get an external keyboard and mouse.

* Make a point to sit down for lunch. That short break makes a big difference in standing for the rest of the day.

* To change up my stance, I have a sturdy shelf built in to my desk that I can put a foot up on. Try a stepping stool if your desk doesn’t have one.

* Get an anti-fatigue mat. It will save your feet and knees from unnecessary strain.

------
reboog711
I've had a GeekDesk for a long time now... [close to 10 years?].

I love it; and move sporadically between standing and sitting. Standing is
better for conference calls.

Writing prose, emails, books, and blog posts are better done sitting down.

In terms of writing code, I could go either way.

Often switching between standing and sitting is a really good way to fix a
problem I'm having focusing.

That said, I go through spurts where I stand a lot and spurts where I sit a
lot; there is no real rhyme or reason, I'm not as religious about swapping
every hour.

It surprising how natural it feels to stand and work at the desk, and once I
get in a zone it doesn't matter if I'm down or up.

------
ArlenBales
I've been using a LifeSpan treadmill desk for the last 5 years. I probably
walk 1500+ miles each year on the treadmill, usually 4-5 hours a day (weekdays
only) @ 1.5-2MPH.

It's absolutely amazing, and it's so habitual now that I have a harder time
concentrating when I'm not walking and typing (my legs get really restless).

A really nice side benefit is when I go running or hiking, even after a long
spell of not running or hiking, I am far less sore doing it because of all the
walking at work.

~~~
ceejayoz
Any concern about needing knee/hip replacements at some point from all the
extra walking? I've been thinking about a treadmill desk but worry about
damaging my joints.

~~~
ArlenBales
I'm 32 and have been a long distance runner most my life without ever having
knee issues. I walk in my running shoes for stability and cushion, and since
walking is a lot less impact than running, I'm not concerned about it.

------
ehnto
I already had a fairly active after work life that involved powerlifting and
cycling. I have to admit most of the time I am sitting at work as I am
normally hurting somewhere (the good kind of muscle ache). But at home I have
a standing only desk and it's best use is allowing me to quickly move from
being at the device or doing something else. I don't feel like I am settling
in for a long stint, I can quickly pop on a video or write a message and move
away.

------
fizzychicken
I got mine a couple of years back as I find that sitting down I hardly move, I
just stare at the screen like a motionless zombie. Standing at a desk I pretty
much dance about and find myself doing much more. My main issue was
height/weight as I am 2metres tall and 110KG, I found most desks do not go
high enough.
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/catcameron/albums/721576482809...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/catcameron/albums/72157648280943703)
The setup has slightly evolved since then and the cable management is much
better. Anyway, a last year I finally became a father and in the past few
months I have found that little arms are talented at pulling any cable in
sight...being able to keep the desk up has 'baby-proofed' my working area. I
think making sure you are not looking down when standing, even by a few
degrees, is key to being comfortable, that and standing on something squishy
like sneakers or a floor mat/carpet. At work I have one of these
[https://varidesk.co.nz/](https://varidesk.co.nz/) it is surprisingly quick to
use but I find myself sitting more at work.

------
hannele
I've been using a standing desk for about 2 years, and I definitely focus
better while sitting - sometimes I'll even grab a random table to really pound
things out, because perching on a high chair isn't quite the same.

But I like standing for dealing with random little things (email and other
reaction mode type stuff), and the standing desk also makes it a lot easier to
show people things on your screen when they walk over.

------
penpapersw
I built a standing desk[1] about 3 or 4 years ago that I used exclusively for
most of that time.

For me the purpose was actually to relieve arm pain, because when you rest
your arms against anything for extended periods of time, it aggravates the
nerve and causes long-lasting pain from your fingers to your elbow and
sometimes higher.

Overall I found it pretty helpful, not because I'm standing all the time, but
because it encourages me to move around more (shift legs, walk away and come
back, etc) which keeps me from being in a bad posture for too long at once.

The thing cost probably $250 to build out of parts from Menard's, using four
4x4s for the legs and a butcher block for the top, and some metal to keep them
together. I'm not a handy guy so assembling it was too confusing and difficult
and I almost swore I'd never build anything again in my life. But I'm glad I
have this thing.

[1] standingdesk.image =
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7acc2jkc6zgrow7/standingdesk.jpeg?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7acc2jkc6zgrow7/standingdesk.jpeg?dl=0)

------
duyhtq
i'm biased as we're one of the standing desk makers (Autonomous), but our 50+
people team and more than 50,000+ companies are actively using our own
standing desks daily.

we're also developing new accessories around the desk, like the anti-fatigue
mat, so that your sit/stand experience would be better throughout the day.

anti-fatigue mat [https://www.autonomous.ai/anti-fatigue-mat-standing-desk-
acc...](https://www.autonomous.ai/anti-fatigue-mat-standing-desk-accessories)

our desk [https://www.autonomous.ai/smartdesk-sit-to-stand-height-
adju...](https://www.autonomous.ai/smartdesk-sit-to-stand-height-adjustable-
standing-desk)

we're also working on a software component that reminds you when to stand or
sit to maximize your productivity. we'll release it in a couple of months, and
hopefully, it will be helpful to you.

if anyone has any suggestion on how to make sit/stand experience great at
work, would love to hear from you. my email is duy@autonomous.ai.

------
jnwatson
I've been using a standing desk at work for about a year and a half now. I
stand all day, except for meetings and lunch. I'm definitely a fan; I just
ordered a standing desk for home.

Regarding concentration, I'm reminded of an interesting article about
concentration and standing desks: [https://qz.com/957311/why-cant-i-focus-
using-a-standing-desk...](https://qz.com/957311/why-cant-i-focus-using-a-
standing-desk/)

"When standing in an office—especially one where others are sitting—your range
of vision is far wider; you can see a lot more faces from a higher vantage
point than you do sitting down. The more people you can see both directly and
peripherally, the more faces you are unconsciously trying to interpret. And
the more you process this information, the more likely you are to take those
emotions on yourself."

I've avoided this problem by facing a partition where I can't see anyone and
wearing noise-canceling headphones.

~~~
rubicon33
If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?

~~~
jnwatson
6 feet.

------
slantyyz
I have a standing only setup that is based off IKEA's hand cranked standing
desk (I take advantage of the empty space below the desk for storage). I
started with a makeshift platform on a table to make sure it was not a fad for
me before getting my current setup. I found my posture improved while
standing.

Having said that, I don't know if my health or anything like that improved
significantly by standing.

I love working while standing, but...

I work mostly at home (and we don't wear shoes in the house). I have a
standing pad, but my heels were bottoming out to the floor and eventually
started experiencing heel pain. I started wearing padded slippers on top of
the pad, but by that time it was a little too late. I developed plantar
fasciitis in both feet. It was worse in my left foot than my right foot. My
right foot has cleared up, and I'm working on stretching exercises to help
clear up the left foot and have been making progress.

I am currently using a drafting stool until my left foot gets better. I really
miss standing. In fact, I'm itching to get back to standing. I will be making
a couple of major changes. I now wear Crocs while standing. I get that they're
fugly, but they are in my experience, the most comfortably padded shoes for
the price. I use the ones designed for people who work in restaurants, and
they're great. I feel no pressure on my heels when using them. I also plan on
alternating into sitting a little more often.

\-- Notes

If you're thinking of getting the IKEA hand cranked desk, be aware that the
table top that comes with it is not solid. I originally wanted to cut a hole
in it to permanently mount my dual monitor stand, but doing so would have
compromised the structural integrity of the table top.

From what I gather, foot problems are common with people who move to a
standing only setup, so take some actions to mitigate this if you can.

~~~
holtbp
> If you're thinking of getting the IKEA hand cranked desk, be aware that the
> table top that comes with it is not solid. I originally wanted to cut a hole
> in it to permanently mount my dual monitor stand, but doing so would have
> compromised the structural integrity of the table top.

For this exact reason, I made my own tabletop. I went to Home Depot, bought a
big piece of hardboard (4ft x 8ft x 2in) and had them cut it to size. I bought
a random orbital sander, a can of stain, and some spray-on top coat. I rounded
the corners with the sander, wiped down the wood, stained it with 2 layers,
and sprayed on 2 layers of top coat. Desk is waterproof, light, and much more
sturdy than particle board. Total cost (not including time and labor): $85

~~~
slantyyz
With respect to particle board, even that is better than what came with my
desk. The table top is actually a hollow frame with reinforcement here and
there.

------
psion
My old job, I was given a motorized desk. I never stood. Managed to gain a ton
of weight and health problems. At the new job, didn't have the option for any
form of standing desk at first. Then a couple of standing desks came in, but
they were hand cranked. Made things harder to go up and down, but I took over
one and got rid of the stool that came with it. I don't really notice a
different in my work performance, nor do my managers, but I have noticed my
posture is a bit better, along with he diet and exercise my doctor put me on,
I feel better about things. MY only gripe was the first couple weeks of pure
standing, my back KILLED while trying to get used to it. Now, my legs are
tired when I get home and I don't move around much there. But I won't give it
up for my regular work.

------
mistersquid
After my doctor prescribed a sit/stand desk, my work provided me a Varidesk
accessory. I sit for one hour and stand for one hour according, following
doctor's orders.

My focus is about the same from what I can tell, and I actually prefer to
stand.

While standing I shift my weight and move my legs which, according to my
doctor, is the point of sit/stand desks. They promote/accommodate physical
activivty while working at a desk.

That said, my focus while in the office is very low overall because I work in
an open office. So, whether sitting or standing, I have to deal with visual
distractions and filter conversations with headphones and generated noise.

So like the OP, my body and health benefit enormously from sit/stand and if my
concentration suffers, it is not to such a degree that it is noticeable due to
other environmental factors.

------
Procrastes
I've been using a standing desk for about five years now. I generally use it
for 8 hours per day. The only time I don't is when I'm doing a video
conference and that's just because I don't have an external camera at the
moment.

I will say that I preferred my treadmill desk. Standing can be a little
tiring. I use a mat and good shoes, but I still feel it in my hips at the end
of the day. (I'm about to turn 50).

With the treadmill desk, I could feel it in my calves and thighs, but it felt
good and was much less tiring. The treadmill was just too heavy to move when
we came to Texas, but I hope to have one again.

I never had any trouble concentrating on the treadmill. I do find myself
sitting to think sometimes from the standing desk, but I think that is the
soreness issue in another form.

------
SubiculumCode
I've been working at a standing desk for a year now made of two study card
board boxes. Looms ugly, but is at a very comfortable height, and so have
declined offers to buy me a 'real' standing desk.

I usually alternate standing and sitting in 80+% standing / 20-% sitting
split. I ront feel guilty when I go home and sit on the couch for a bit, my
intestines and other organs feel much better now after standing as sitting
prolonged hours seemed to squeeze them leading to discomfort. So overall I
feel better. Much better.

Initializing a spout of heavy concentration can be difficult while standing
up, but once I get going I lose myself in to it.

But I also recommend once every 30 minutes doing some frantic jumping or
whatever to move you heart rate up for a minute or two. A timer is good for
that.

~~~
mysterydip
Can you explain more around how you transition between sitting and standing
with your setup? I'm imagining either a laptop or you collapse/expand the
boxes?

~~~
SubiculumCode
I am lucky enough to have enough desk to have a spot for my laptop on the
regular desk, which I then remote in to the server if I need to work.

What is interesting in my poor man setup is that my mouse is lower than my
keyboard by maybe 25-30 cm, which I have found to be quite comfortable
position.

------
tabeth
I encourage everyone to buy a DeskCycle or equivalent with an ergonomic chair
and appropriately positioned table. Once you get into the groove you should be
able to average 10mph for approximately 4 hours. I feel healthier doing that
than standing or sitting all day.

------
aidenn0
I stand about 2 hours per day. At first an old knee injury bothered me, but
that knee is better than it has ever been.

I wish I had room for a treadmill in my office, but I don't.

Topo standing mat was $50ish and worth every penny. I can stand for about 15
minutes without one and 2 hours with.

------
takk309
I have been using one for about a year and a half. I don't use it as much as I
should but once or twice a week it helps me get through the mid afternoon
lull. I find that if I am loosing focus that standing for 20 minutes gets me
back on track.

------
donatj
I tried one for a couple days but couldn't do it.

My honest suggestion for back pain is a better chair with stronger lumbar
support. Also check your posture. The combination honestly changed my life.
You would be shocked how much of a difference it can make.

------
ryangittins
In general, I'm a big fan. I probably go back and forth between sitting and
standing every three hours or so.

I don't think I have worse concentration while standing _unless_ I've been
standing for awhile and my feet are staring to hurt, which makes me a bit more
restless. Another thing I've noticed is that people seem to find me more
approachable when I'm standing. They seem to strike up conversations more
often, whereas when I'm sitting I must look like I'm working hard and
shouldn't be bothered.

Overall, I'm very happy to have one and would recommend a standing desk to
anyone, provided they have the option to sit as they please.

------
bhauer
At my office, I used a fixed-height standing desk without the bar-stool height
chairs that are commonly seen paired with fixed standing desks. In other
words, I am standing for the full work day. Meanwhile, my desk at home is a
traditional sitting-height fixture. So I do a fair amount of sitting in the
evenings as well.

For what it's worth, I don't perceive any difference in my ability to
concentrate or be effective while standing, with some caveats:

* With the unfortunate advent of glossy-screened displays, there can be additional glare at a standing height. You may want to evaluate whether your concentration problem is related to the amount of glare or outright reflections of nearby activity you are perceiving on your display. For me, it was important to get semi-matte displays (truly matte is ever harder to find these days) and orient the displays to minimize glare. Side rant: hardware manufacturers, please make matte displays mainstream again.

* My desk was quickly hand-built out of plywood and is non-adjustable. It was intended to be experimental but I've used it for about two years now. My intent is to replace it with a hardwood fixture soon. If you aren't interested in splurging for an adjustable desk, don't make a stupid mistake I made: I forgot to factor in the height of the keyboard itself (approximately 1.5 inches for my mechanical keyboard) when planning the height of the desk. I measured the distance away from the floor that I wanted my hands to be at, but forgot that in practice they would be 1.5 inches higher. This is a continuous annoyance making me look forward to replacing this "temporary" desk.

* As others have said, a gel pad may be helpful. I think this may be a matter of taste. I personally use one, but I sometimes move it away since it can cause a weird "floating" sensation at times.

* I do a lot of periodic movement while I am working or thinking. I squat, leg-lift, walk, sway, stand on one foot, etc. I feel this helps keep me from feeling "locked up" in a standing position.

* If you can situate your desk so that you are back up against a wall, you can also do a lean-back arrangement which is pretty comfortable.

------
samuell
Second the experience about better focus while sitting. But I prefer to stand
for a while (~30min) when just arriving at work, coming from a meeting, or
back from lunch.

It helps me stay "active and focused" on taking control of what I'm doing ...
which is super for making sure I get started with actual work rather than
drifting off onto some lazy web surfing or whatever.

And then, after getting properly into my work (opened the IDE / tmux/vim setup
and started to code), I tend to slip down in my seat pretty quickly, to get
into proper un-distracted focus.

Getting back to standing mode occasionally if getting too drowsy etc.

------
pfooti
I have an ergotron sit-stand desk, and a high-quality foam pad to stand on.

I started my standing experiment with an ikea hack (just a small lack table
with a shelf attached for a keyboard). I liked it enough that i invested in an
ergotron (I work from home, so my bought my desk setup). I made the decision
to invest when I realized I had switched from "okay let me sit down and get to
work" to "okay, time to work, let me stand up and get to it".

I still sit during the day, whenever I get tired or something, and when I am
not at home I am unable to stand for as long - I think the foam pad makes a
huge difference.

------
wesleytodd
I feel more focused while standing. I am also the type of person who needs at
least a little action going on in the background to really get in the zone
(like at a coffee shop).

I have been standing primarily now for over a year and even converted my home
gaming computer desk to a standing desk. Yep I stand while pc gaming...lol.

It really helps me feel better, back issues aside, because I feel like I am
moving more. Even just the switching feet position.

The only advice I have is to get a good padded mat. I started without one and
it was painful on my feet and legs.

------
m0ngr31
I have a knee issue that makes sitting extremely uncomfortable, so I built a
standing desk a year or so ago. I can never go back, it's been so much easier
to focus and get things done without trying to get comfortable.

I had knee surgery a few weeks back trying to solve the problem, which has
forced me to be sitting all day, but I've been counting the days until I can
be back at my standing desk.

Instead of a chair, I built a leaning stool out of an old cane. Takes up less
space than a chair and easier to transition to as well.

------
silverdrake11
I'm trying to stand for about 2 hours a day. I can't do more than that as I
get tired quickly. I've noticed my posture has improved and I feel better when
I get home

------
dee-see
I am a twitchy/boderline-ADHD type of guy. When I don't get (a lot) of
exercice because of lack of time or whatever other reason I simply cannot
concentrate and spend my day changing position in my chair and losing focus.

My sit/stand desk solved that issue and when I'm standing I feel a lot more
focused. Even if in the end I'm not moving _that_ much more than while seated,
it feels like a world of difference to just be able to step around and move my
legs a bit.

------
bsvalley
Adding a standing desk helped me getting things done right after lunch. I'd
usually turn into a vegetable sitting at my desk from 1 to 2pm. That's where I
see the benefits of having a standing desk. It helps digesting food... I also
use my chair to sit on my knee while my desk is still in standing position.
This happens to be the most relaxing position for me after standing for a
while. It's a good stretch. Then, back to sitting position.

------
dahdum
I have a sit/stand desk at work and home. I tend to stand about 4-6 hours a
day, and haven't noticed any difficulty concentrating when doing so. I feel
more alert and prefer standing unless I have foot pain.

I deal with that by shifting weight balance (by leaning, or putting one foot
on a box or up against the wall) and I have a pretty comfy mat to stand on. If
it's uncomfortable I'll just switch to sitting for a while.

I also walk ~3 miles a day.

------
pcestrada
Makes my lower back pain worse. I also can't get in the 'zone' as easily. I
have a powered standing desk and sit at it 90-95% of the time.

~~~
ejo4041
I posted this to another commenter with back pain, maybe it can help you:

Read this about APT: [http://www.anteriorpelvictilthq.com/anterior-pelvic-
tilt/](http://www.anteriorpelvictilthq.com/anterior-pelvic-tilt/), not saying
you have it, but it's possible. I had back pain for a long time because I
thought I was "standing up straight". Really I was arching my lower back
really badly and it caused all the pain. Did the same thing when driving. Once
I realized what it was, I was able to correct it and now the pain is not
nearly as bad.

Hanging helped a little and so did the traction machine at the sports medicine
doctor, aka Chiropractor. Things like that only helped until I got to the root
of the problem.

I hope this helps in some way and your back gets better.

EDIT: Also, when you go to get something off the ground, go down to one knee
instead of squatting down, that one was straight from the doctor and actually
helped a lot.

------
cylinder
I don't use one ... I am fine with sitting as long as I workout regularly.
That means I'm definitely doing squats or leg press as well as upper and lower
back exercises. I need this not only to tire me out so I don't get restless
sitting but also for posture and support. Eat little or no lunch -- light
salad or soup or just yogurt and fruit -- to avoid fatigue and digestive
troubles.

------
dbcfd
I have a sit/stand varidesk. I find myself being lazy with posture when
sitting, which leads to neck/shoulder problems. Being able to stand helps this
immensely, however I do about 1 hour standing, then 30-45 sitting (meetings,
lunch, sometimes work from sitting position). I do tend to shift a bit while
standing, and the choice of shoes becomes important.

Definitely would not go back to just sitting.

------
chad_strategic
After debating and procrastinating, I finally got a standing desk. (Ikea)
Should have done it a long time ago. I have a floor mat was well. I usually
stand during the day and sit / stand at night.

People should note that with any new position it takes a little time for your
body to adjust to the new position. So if you are standing, your legs will
hurt for a week or two. But then you will get over it.

------
shimon
I started using a treadmill desk in 2007 and switched to simply standing
around 2011. I like it largely because it helps counteract lulls in energy,
e.g. after lunch.

Your ability to concentrate while standing will improve over time, but for
certain tasks like intense coding, I often prefer to sit, even after this many
years.

I have an Ikea Bekant desk with motorized adjustment and probably alternate
2-3 times a day.

------
redm
"My problem is that I find it much harder to concentrate while I am standing
and I am writing much more code while sitting."

I used to have this problem as well. Over time, my body adjusted and now
standing is so natural, I have trouble working if I am sitting. That process
took about 6 months. I've been standing for about 4 years now and have a gel
pad for the floor.

------
Naomarik
I have an Autonomous AI desk, got it shipped to UAE paying nearly double the
price due to shipping and waiting about 3 months. I consider it money well
spent.

I find that in long stretches of work I really need to switch between standing
and sitting else I become irritated. When I work outside home I'm most
productive at a specific cafe that has both standup and sit down tables.

~~~
reallymental
Just because you mentioned the UAE, how can I get in touch with you to ask you
some trivial questions, regarding this desk?

------
matttah
It's great, I've been using one for ~2 years. I bought a powered adjustable
one, but have only ever lowered it once when I had my ACL done about a year
ago. Otherwise, I stand the entire day and find I can focus pretty well.

I also noticed I drink a bit more water and move around a little bit more
since there isn't the "get up from sitting" process.

------
jelder
If you're thinking about standing instead of your task, you may need a foot
rest or better antifatigue mat (or both).

I have a Humanscale Float (non-electric adjustable sit/stand desk) and I love
it. It was a bit expensive but being able to very quickly transition between
sitting and standing means I'm more likely to do it.

------
Cerium
I got one about four months ago. It is an electric lift desk, takes about 20
seconds to switch. Most days I leave it standing. I'm definitely getting
better at standing. At first it hard to focus while standing, but now it is
easy. When I switch to sitting it takes a while to get focused, since it feels
strange.

------
WM6v
I like that I'm not just sitting all day. But I can't focus hard while
standing. My feet become restless.

For me there's a huge difference in focusing while standing and while sitting.
I start the day with emails and busy work while standing and sit after I
really start to dig in to a problem that needs focus.

------
adamb_
Everyone on my team has an automated sit-stand desk. Just walked around the
office and not a single one is in "stand mode", and that's not likely to
change. It's a neat idea, and I've known people who swear by it, but in
practice it's one thing extra to have to think about.

~~~
33W
My office has these as well - maybe 1 in 20 people use it as standing on a
regular basis.

We do use them more often when someone swings by your desk to look at some
code or troubleshoot. Having everyone at the same height balances the dynamic
and makes the screens easier to see.

------
virgil_disgr4ce
I use it every day. We have the fancy motorized ones with preset heights at my
job, so I do alternate between sitting and standing but I probably do at least
3-6 hours of standing per work day.

I have never had any problems concentrating—once I actually get focussed, I
completely stop noticing that I'm standing.

------
slap_shot
I envy people who can use standing desks. I tried for a few months but my
right knee hurt pretty badly after a while. I realized I was constantly
leaning on my right leg and just couldn't stop myself. Interestingly, I think
most people do this more than they realize but can tolerate it better.

~~~
nscalf
Do you have a history of knee issues? If not, you may want to check out some
mobility stuff (mobilitywod.com). For me, tight hip flexors + IT band +
achilles meant the whole system was tight and hurt after a bit of use. Check
it out.

~~~
52-6F-62
Wow, I've been having some knee pains (runners knee?) lately, but haven't had
time to really investigate. This looks like a great tool to at least get
started.

Not really related to standing desks, more my workout (though I've found
sitting for long periods of time with runner's knee no more comfortable than
standing. Sometimes it was worse). Anyway thanks!

------
wastedhours
Worked at one in my previous job for the majority of the day, found it much
more comfortable. Found it a bit harder to concentrate on process tasks, but
found it better for creative ones where I bounced from foot to foot and spun
on the spot. Much easier to not stare at the screen when stood up.

------
mifreewil
Herman Miller - worth ever penny of the $10,000 USD I spent (SV). Also, Dat
Embody Chair: [http://store.hermanmiller.com/Products/Embody-
Chair](http://store.hermanmiller.com/Products/Embody-Chair) (I paid $500 USD)
worth it.

------
blakesterz
It's working great for me. It's interesting to see how it's not working so
well for others. Whenever someone asks me I always say something like "It
works great for ME, but you might hate it, so get a super cheap lift thing
before you invest in a real desk".

------
SlavD
Similar to you - I alternate between standing and sitting (not every hour
though)

I also find it hard to write code when standing so I use standing position
mostly for reading, calls, standups etc. when I want to get in the "zone" \-
only sitting + headphones works for me.

~~~
rhlala
I was thinking better work stand up for more focus, and take short breaks
sitting, relaxing reading.

------
westoque
Have you tried working in a tatami desk? I found that it works well for me.
Working in a tatami forces you to sit in a seiza style, which in turn forces
you to straighten your back. The Japanese say it's supposed to be a "proper"
way of sitting.

~~~
ue_
For those more inexperienced, it can really hurt after a while to sit like
that, and even for those experienced it's probably not recommended to stay in
such a position for a long time.

I think all of these solutions miss one of the problems with working at a
desk: you're sedentary, and that's ultimately bad for the heart. I can't find
a source at the moment, but I read an article here a while ago by the AMA
which did an investigation into the effects of sitting/being still. They said
that it's better to just move more (and spend a much reduced time sitting)
than it is to sit slightly less and engage in intensive exercise.

Humans haven't evolved to be spending eight hours a day sitting in roughly the
same place with breaks for coffee. Just like lack of exercise, it's poisoning.

~~~
westoque
I completely agree. I don't necessarily stay in that position all day. I make
sure to take lots of breaks, either by standing up and walking around or
taking a cup of coffee.

And yes, exercising definitely helps with most, if not all the posture
problems. Make sure your exercise program involves some good stretching and
strength workouts.

------
m_ke
I'm looking to buy or make a standing desk now.

What desks are you using and do you have any recommendations?

~~~
mcone
I have a desk from the Human Solution made with reclaimed wood. It wasn't
cheap, but it's solid and it looks great. Friends are always complementing me
on it. It's been working well for about two years now.

[http://www.thehumansolution.com/stand-up-desk-with-
reclaimed...](http://www.thehumansolution.com/stand-up-desk-with-reclaimed-
wood-top.html)

~~~
m_ke
Oh nice. Do you adjust the monitor height when you lift/lower the desk.

I was thinking of making something similar to the gaze desk. I just need to
find the right hardware for it. [http://www.gazedesk.com/en/product/sample-
product/gaze-desk-...](http://www.gazedesk.com/en/product/sample-product/gaze-
desk-smart-duo-prestige/)

~~~
mcone
> Do you adjust the monitor height when you lift/lower the desk.

No. I use Ergotron arms ([http://www.ergotron.com/en-
us/](http://www.ergotron.com/en-us/)) for my MacBook and external monitor.
Everything is always at the right height regardless of whether I'm sitting or
standing.

Here's a picture of my setup:

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16620309/standingdesk.jp...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16620309/standingdesk.jpg)

------
MaxLeiter
Works great, but as you said, I can't code as well standing. So I code
sitting, and try and browse / everything else standing. If I need to sit for
too long I take 5ish minute walks often (probably one or two an hour)

------
masnick
This anti-fatigue mat with some special topography made a big difference for
me:
[http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00V3TO9EK](http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00V3TO9EK)

------
corpMaverick
Standing hurts my lower back within 10 minutes.

Probably a mobility issue. The pain is similar as if I try to do an overhead
press.

I have been squatting for 60 seconds twice a day. I should probably try
hanging too. Any other ideas ?

~~~
pfooti
you might want to try a balance board. i've been meaning to get one myself -
they apparently are good for low-back pains.

~~~
MikeKusold
I've found that balance boards (on top of a tube) require too much
concentration to balance. Instead I used a skateboard deck on a cushion[0] at
my standing desk. You can adjust difficulty by adjusting the inflation of the
cushion.

[0]: [http://indoboard.com/cushion](http://indoboard.com/cushion)

~~~
pfooti
huh, I'd been eying a fluidstance board (put off a bit by the price), but
those indoboards are way cheaper. Thanks!

------
trjordan
I think better when I sit.

I crank out volume when I stand.

Switching between them is pretty great.

------
wu-ikkyu
Great, as long as I'm wearing a comfortable pair of tennis shoes. Otherwise,
if I'm wearing a pair of dressy leather shoes, my feet quickly begin to ache.

~~~
jbms
Get a thick foam mat. I got one designed for standing on when working in a
garage and it makes a big difference. Cost about $10.

------
ljk
> _My problem is that I find it much harder to concentrate while I am
> standing_

similar experience. i find sitting with good posture more comfortable and
better on the knees

------
robot
FYI standing long causes varicosity in legs. It is not a bad condition mostly
an aesthetic issue, but I'd prefer not to have it.

------
keyboardmonkey
standing was cool, but nowhere near as good for me as my current reclining
setup. With reclining, I'm far more comfortable to work long hours, have more
energy for other things, sleeping better when I get to bed, and I get outdoors
to exercise. Overall feeling better than any other seating/standing
arrangement I've had.

------
amelius
I can warmly recommend this book for treating back pain and posture problems:
[1].

[1] Robin A. McKenzie, "Treat Your Own Back".

~~~
paddy_m
I will check that out. I just ordered Kelly Starret's The Supple Leopard which
comes highly recommended.

~~~
amelius
Starret's book looks great, and it covers a LOT of information, but because of
that it may not be suitable for everyone.

Otoh, the McKenzie book is very concise and gets you started almost
immediately.

------
kennydude
I use mine at my workplace to make my desk slightly higher and that's it.
Standing hurts my back wayyyy too much.

------
antoniuschan99
Really good investment. I have the small electric one from Ikea.

There are ones that have a preset, and I wish mine had that option.

------
dannysu
Do you use anti-fatigue mats when you're standing? I find that it helps a lot.

~~~
a-priori
I've been using a standing desk for about three years. At first I used two
anti-fatigue mats, doubled-up. I found one mat wasn't enough, and three felt
like I was floating (hard on the ankles, like walking on sand).

Then about a year ago I tried going without, and found I didn't need them
anymore.

So basically I suggest using them when you're getting started, but after that
do whatever works for you.

------
vijayr
related to this, are there any decent standing desks for < 200$?

~~~
a-priori
I've been using this setup for the last three-ish years, and it works great.

[http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dolla...](http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dollars.html)

~~~
fsavard
I built something very similar too. My setup is to have two screens, one for
standing, one for sitting (and two set of input devices). I close one screen
when I'm using the other and I mirror the image on both screens.

I have another setup with an Ergotron Workfit (can be lifted up and down) but
I find that the position is more adjustable with my mirror-screen version.
With the Ergotron the position of the hands relative to screen is fixed so
eye-screen distance can't be adjusted as well as I'd like. Also screen height
doesn't go as high as I'd like.

------
willstepp
Mines great. I'm sitting at it right now.

------
botnik
I've got a bad back...

------
wcummings
My back is fucked up from hard living, and a minor auto collision. Standing
desk definitely helps, I stand exclusively when possible.

I have the opposite experience, if you're a fidget-y ADHD person, standing
desks can be great. Sitting in a chair all day is torture.

Also invest in an anti-fatigue mat IMO.

------
draw_down
When I worked in an office that had them, I preferred to sit most of the time,
standing to break the monotony. I don't think I noticed a difference in coding
productivity between standing and sitting, though.

------
Sorreah
Also curious about people who enjoy it and say it helps with back pain etc. :

What's your age and how active are you?

